
FBI and Facebook Potentially at Odds over Social-Media Monitoring - Bostonian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/fbi-and-facebook-potentially-at-odds-over-social-media-monitoring-11565277021?mod=rsswn
======
sarcasmatwork
This is a level of crazy I did not think the FBI would go too. They wants to
rely on a service/Company that has already lied to congress. Bots and more
bots from all countries. Users may not exist, fake users exists etc. I think
it might be a good resource to check, but they have been doing this already
and they have not prevented, or stopped anything. Are they letting things
happen?

>Federal contracting documents show the FBI began building its capacity to
monitor social media at least as far back as 2012.

See, they collect like the NSA, but they dont do anything with the data. It
becomes useless in a short window if there is no action. Wasting time, and
money.

